

Why we don’t have more enterprise disrupting startups - eranation
http://eranmedan.com/post/33318777533/why-dont-we-have-more-enterprise-disrupting-startups

======
gnumer
I am not sure you are right about young developers versus 'old' enterprise
developers. (for the sake of argument, i am not thinking that way)

To actually success replacing SAP, for instance, you must support legacy
applications, old modules, and various minor modifications for tiny little
features demanded 10 years ago which nobody really knows why needed in the
first place.

Startups tend to go for the 'easy'/'cool', 'brilliant' new idea and not for
the boring, tedious huge applications, simply because it's faster to build new
ideas.

Take a look at the open source operating system community for instance. There
is no real big 'new' development there, and neither in the compilers,
debuggers and C runtime libraries. No one wants to rewrite it. It simply work.
There are two major compilers (correct me if I am wrong) in the open source
community and no one writes a full scale compiler simply because he has new
idea about how to generate code faster.

It is somewhat the same in the enterprise area. People like to do easy work,
that's all.

------
tarr11
As someone who is building an enterprise startup, it's only because I've spent
many years in enterprises and have experienced some of this pain first hand.

~~~
eranation
Right, exactly my point in the article, thanks.

